# Armani Ceramica vs. Burberry Utilitarian



## Linsanity (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi dear all,

I am new to this forum and new to wearing watches actually. I previously owned a Swatch and a Casio back in high school but never wore them often due to playing sports. However, I recently could not get my eyes off two watches, the Emporio Armani Ceramica AR1400 and the Burberry BU7815. I understand they are both fashion clothing brands and many people in this forum view them as completely crap. Both are roughly priced equally, could get them for less 400 quids due to sales season. I am attracted to both designs and brand names of these two models. They both look so nice but in a different way but I can only afford one though. FYI, I am a university student. Might look into buying the proper watchmaker's watches after I start working and saving up. Would anyone be able to tell which one is of better quality and will last longer? They are both quartz but the Burberry is Swiss Made which adds some value in my opinion. However, I worry a lot about the Burberry strap which is in fabric and hard to clean I guess? For Burberry, I love the bezel but the checked strap is a bit attention grabbing. For Armani, I love the smooth design. Also would anyone tell me where to buy replacement strap in case the Burberry wears out? Your opinions and advises are sincerely appreciated! Cheers! 

Burberry BU7815:










Armani AR1400:


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

I assume the Burberry is going to much better quality. They're doing some great things with their mechanical pieces, and I've tried on one of their quartz offerings before. It was solid.

I wouldn't worry about the strap wearing out any time soon, either.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

+1

I'm a fan of their designs. Like IoL, I thought they were well built when I tried them on. Just a sucker for their check, I guess. ;-)


----------



## Linsanity (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for your suggestion. If I eventually buy the Burberry, I am thinking about replacing the straps with a less flashy leather one.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Linsanity said:


> Thanks so much for your suggestion. If I eventually buy the Burberry, I am thinking about replacing the straps with a less flashy leather one.


Not a bad idea; the Burberry will be more versatile on a leather strap.


----------



## Linsanity (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks! This forum really is the place for newbies like me to get valuable feedbacks and learn about watches. Do u know where I can order reliable genuine Burberry watch straps? Directly from Burberry or from the authorised retailers?


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

No problem. Don't sweat getting a genuine Burberry leather strap. You'll likely be able to find comparable, if not better, quality for less dinero. Hang around the strap/bracelet section of WUS for a while, and you'll find a strap maker that strikes your fancy. 

Likewise, I wouldn't rush into getting a strap before buying the watch. Wear it first, and see how you like it.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

Linsanity said:


> Thanks! This forum really is the place for newbies like me to get valuable feedbacks and learn about watches. Do u know where I can order reliable genuine Burberry watch straps? Directly from Burberry or from the authorised retailers?


Do you have a particular desire for a Burberry strap? Especially since you won't really be able to tell the maker, it would probably be a lot cheaper for a non-Burberry strap.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

ImitationOfLife said:


> No problem. Don't sweat getting a genuine Burberry leather strap. You'll likely be able to find comparable, if not better, quality for less dinero. Hang around the strap/bracelet section of WUS for a while, and you'll find a strap maker that strikes your fancy.
> 
> Likewise, I wouldn't rush into getting a strap before buying the watch. Wear it first, and see how you like it.


Also, what he said.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

As much as I dislike the brand Burberry, their watch looks better than the Armani.


----------



## Marcus_Leonardo (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm wearing my Emporio Armani watch today, and as far as fashion watches go, I have to say the quality of the finish is very nice and the accuracy is spot-on. the AR1400 is one of their most expensive quartz watches and I was very impressed with the one I tried on in a Fossil ...... a few moths back. The butterfly clasp was particularly impressive.

I agree with what others have said regarding the strap replacement for the Burberry watch; don't bother with getting a Burberry branded strap. Might I suggest a Hadley Roma strap. I use them on all my watches.

Since they are both comparable in price, I would go for the Armani, because there's no further expense of a strap, and you're getting a butterfly clasp. Plus a ceramic watch isn't something you will see everyday (At least not where I live) and it'll last a lifetime.


----------



## Linsanity (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I actually tried the Burberry on yesterday in Ernest Jones and I have to say I disliked the Burberry checkered strap as much as I loved the bezel. I also don't know why they designed the strap in fabric instead of leather as I feel like leather lasts longer. The bezel is 42mm made in sapphire crystal and stainless steel, feels and looks decent. I am currently more favoured in buying the Burberry one as I can change the strap (look) when the original strap wears out, whereas there is no way to do it for the Armani Ceramica. But for the similar price at 300ish (pound sterling), I want to choose the one with higher quality movement and longer life. I guess according to IoL the Burberry movement might be better. I was looking up the term "Swiss Made" on Google and it says usually 50% or higher of the value is manufactured in Switzerland. From my shallow assumptions, "Swiss made" Burberrys are superior than Armani which is "Made in China"? Both are outsourced to Fossil from what I read.


----------



## Linsanity (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your generous advises. If I eventually go for the Burberry one, I will look for a more affordable strap, probably on eBay or WUS. As for the Burberry watch, they actually have a model (BU7813) in black leather strap which almost has the same bezel as the one I fancy:








Do you guys think a black leather strap match better with the bezel than the original Burberry check? Or perhaps a dark brown or a navy strap look better with the bezel?


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

If the fabric strap is made well, it will last, provided you aren't hard on your watches. You can put a strap on the Armani, too, if that's what you end up with.

I have nothing against ceramic watches, but, to me, the Armani looks chintzy, and I doubt the black finish will prove versatile, especially if you swap straps on the Burberry (I'd go with black leather).

As for the movement, the difference is probably negligible, though I don't know what the Armani uses. Based on personal experience, the Burberry feels solid on the wrist and offers a bit more finishing detail than the Armani. Just my opinion.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Unless you are buying a coat/jacket/handbag, I'd take a look at Tissot, Hamilton, Kadloo, Christopher Ward, Seiko SARB before either of these. These are respected watches that should be able to be had for comparable money, without having to save.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

mpalmer said:


> Unless you are buying a coat/jacket/handbag, I'd take a look at Tissot, Hamilton, Kadloo, and Christopher Ward before either of these. These are respected watches that should be able to be had for comparable money, without having to save.


The quality difference between these quartz watches is fairly small. While I don't care for the Armani, Burberry has tested the waters for a few years now and makes a quality product comparable to "proper" watches offered by Tissot, etc.

Honestly, what this all boils down to is snobbiness, and the coat/jacket/handbag schtick is getting old. Some people still haven't figured out that a watch is a watch, regardless of the branding on the dial!


----------



## Linsanity (Jul 25, 2013)

ImitationOfLife said:


> If the fabric strap is made well, it will last, provided you aren't hard on your watches. You can put a strap on the Armani, too, if that's what you end up with.
> 
> I have nothing against ceramic watches, but, to me, the Armani looks chintzy, and I doubt the black finish will prove versatile, especially if you swap straps on the Burberry (I'd go with black leather).
> 
> As for the movement, the difference is probably negligible, though I don't know what the Armani uses. Based on personal experience, the Burberry feels solid on the wrist and offers a bit more finishing detail than the Armani. Just my opinion.


When I looked at the Armani ceramica in-store, I think it's less vulnerable to fingerprints and scratches. I think I will probably go get the Burberry tomorrow. It matches with my Burberry coat and it is big deal here in Britain. Thanks again and wish u a good day/night depending on where u live. Nice avatar btw, what's her name?


----------



## Linsanity (Jul 25, 2013)

mpalmer said:


> Unless you are buying a coat/jacket/handbag, I'd take a look at Tissot, Hamilton, Kadloo, Christopher Ward, Seiko SARB before either of these. These are respected watches that should be able to be had for comparable money, without having to save.


Thanks. At my age, I still place a tiny bit more attention on the look of the watch than its function and preciseness, although both are important. Maybe when I graduate and start working, I will save up for a Tag or Longines.


----------



## Linsanity (Jul 25, 2013)

I went into the nearby Ernest Jones and got the Burberry BU7815. It was discounted from RRP550 to RRP300, which is quite a bargain in my opinion. One thing does bother me after I went home. When I checked the warranty card, it was already stamped and signed by Ernest Jones on 29/01/2013 (half a year ago). I don't have much experience in buying watches. Does this mean that this watch was pre-owned by someone else or second hand?? Burberry gives 2 year international warranty, but since the warranty card was already stamped half a year ago, does that mean I only have 1.5 years of warranty? or do they look at the purchasing receipt rather than the warranty card? Any advises?

Also, on the warranty card there was a serial number. But I couldn't find any serial number on the watch...
Some pics:


----------



## Linsanity (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

I believe you should bring the purchase back to them with the receipt and the warranty card and request for a new warranty card tagged to your watch. As far as I know burberry does not look at the receipt, they only look at the warranty card and the date on it. Also, if the serial number is not the same as on your watch, then they are not obliged to honor the warranty. 

On a lighter note, if I'm not wrong, it actually is a leather strap with fabric sewn on top, just so you get the famous burberry check on the strap .


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

natnaes said:


> I believe you should bring the purchase back to them with the receipt and the warranty card and request for a new warranty card tagged to your watch. As far as I know burberry does not look at the receipt, they only look at the warranty card and the date on it. Also, if the serial number is not the same as on your watch, then they are not obliged to honor the warranty.
> 
> On a lighter note, if I'm not wrong, it actually is a leather strap with fabric sewn on top, just so you get the famous burberry check on the strap .


I agree. Take it back to the retailer and ask for an explanation. Maybe that's why it was marked down in price, but you need to learn more about what you bought.

A


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice looking watch. I agree with your choosing the Burberry over the Armani. I like the dial which appears less crowded or busy than the Armani. However, I do like the ceramic case and bracelet of the Armani.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am not a Fashion watches fan.I feel beter value is avaikable with non fashion brands. However the Ceramic is very scratch resistant also quite heavy. I think the armani will wear better.As for the movements I don't think there is a Qualitydifference between Swiss and Japanese movements.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

What was the discount for ? Less warranty ?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

That Burberry is a pretty nice looking watch.


----------

